# Micro Jig Zero Play miter bar



## OggieOglethorpe

Another way to avoid swelling and shrinking of wooden runners is to make them from 1/4" Baltic birch ply.

You can specifically size them to press-fit into your slots, with the outer plies oriented parallel to the length. The ultra hard inner birch end grade plies will outlast you, and hold lubricating wax nicely as they burnish to a polish in use. You can also glue and screw from above, using the tool itself to align double runner sleds.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I use the incra adjustable runners on both my sleds, and have extra lengths for jigs as the need arises.


----------



## ssnvet

Lot's of cool accessories on the market these days. I love the idea of using these for a smaller sled.

FWIW, if you ever come across scrap UHMW, you can plane it like butter with a low angle block plane and take off whisper thin shavings.


----------

